# Scraping Seminar in PA - Dec 13 - 15, 2013



## Richard King (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi everyone we decided on Fri- Sun Dec. 13-15 8 AM to 6 PM to do a scraping class in Pittston PA.  NE side of the state.  We have 5 signed up now and need 5 to 7 students.  I will teach you how to handscrape, powerscrape, level and align a lathe, 1/2 moon flaking, teach you basic rebuilding tricks of the trade so you can repair the ways on your machines and say on paying high prices of a professional rebuilder to do it.   
The hotel / motels are very reasonable in that area  Our host Jamie Bodo has a group rate of under $50.00 at a local motel.
You can contact Jamie via email jamie@keystonetarget.com  or I  Richard@handscraping.com
The forum rules will let us discuss it here, but if you want more info and price email one of us.  Have a great day.  Rich

PS: Look at the CA and GA class pictures we did this spring / summer so far.  Scroll down the list here on the Machine Scraping and Restoration forum.


----------

